# Chi & miniature pinscher



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

Hi guys....I wondered if anyone has any knowledge of keeping chihuahuas and miniature pinschers? I would really like to get one in the next 6 months to a year but we do have a 6 month old chihuahua now.

I would want to get one from a puppy so I'm guessing they would be good together. I would get another boy also. 

I think Murphy our chi would benefit from having a playmate


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Several of my friends have Min Pins, and I see alot of similarities in their personalities. I think they would do fine on that level.

I do find them to be very stubborn, and a little difficult in training unless you're very dedicated and persistent, but that can be true with any dog. It may just be that my Min Pin friends aren't overly ambitious about getting theirs properly housetrained! 

They are super smart dogs! I wanted one, but we decided to go with rescues rather than breeders, and my little Chi/terrier mix led me astray. Now I'm Chi all the way!


----------



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

Ah cool. I'm aware that they are a more fiesty breed but like that they lively and keen learners. I don't think it would look stupid next to Murphy as it's not too much bigger! We are going to wait till we move house and there's more room for the both of them to play.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a minpin for 7 years in my last marriage & the dog was a MAJOR pain to deal with. I couldn't handle all that hyper behavior. Very very hard to train in anything. I let my exhubby keep him. The dog made me miserable. Just not a good match for my personality I guess.

I would get another chihuahua as a playmate, instead of a different breed. Trust me, a minpin is NOT similar to a chihuahua AT ALL.


----------



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

I don't think I could take a second chi...Murphy is a great dog but I personally would like a stronger personality dog and one which isn't so needy. Chi's tend to be girly dogs...I don't mean that in an offensive way. It would be great to have two different dogs. I'm big on the training so hopefully I'd have some luck with that


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

How are chi's girly dogs?
Not all chi's are needy and Chi's have HUGE personalitys!

I dont think they are girly dogs-people make them girly by dressing them up in dress's etc(I do it) but if it wasnt for the owners then chis would be like any other dog but smaller-and no dog is the same.

I have three chi's: One of them is very "boyish" and will not wear clothes,rolls in mud and barks and chases sticks and is very independant and will not sit with anyone and one is really "girly" and loves clothes and will sit on my knee all day(shes the only one,thats kinda needy) and the others a pup.
None have the same personality.

I once saw a mini pinscher cross chi and it was about 2 pounds and so stunning!I'd personally get another chi because chi's get on better with each other but what ever you decide to get,good luck-and I'm sure your new addition will be stunning!Keep us updated x


----------



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

I think you would admit most chis will be owned by women? I know that doesn't necessarily mean girly... I also received some winding up at work for having one which is totally fine with me. I was just happy to have a dog seeing as it was my first pet other than a fish :S my fiancé absolutey loves Murphy which is great to see. She used to be a cat person but I am allergic but she claimed the other day she is now a dog person! I always have been...

I agree with you on the owners point regarding dressing up etc and I think that has become such a recognised point now and the whole carrying around in a bag thing.

I think the reason I was looking at min pins is because although they are still small and are a bit sturdier! Bit more solid..I'll be honest I completely think it's the macho thing in me to be man 

I will keep you updated


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't realize you were a guy lol. Now everything you said makes sense. To be honest, my exhubby adores his minpin, so I think that breed is far better suited to men


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a guy and I have 3!All the boys I know all act hard and pretend not to like them when their with their friends but on their own they all love them.

Even my dad loves them,even walks them with all their pink leads/clothes lol.I'm biased as I think chis are alot cuter than pinschers-I dont really think their is a breed thats "manly" or "girly" just depends on the owner.

But I think you should get a pinscher if thats what you want


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

snowhawk said:


> Ah cool. I'm aware that they are a more fiesty breed but like that they lively and keen learners. I don't think it would look stupid next to Murphy as it's not too much bigger! We are going to wait till we move house and there's more room for the both of them to play.


I think picking a breed because it's not going to look "stupid" next to your current dog is one of the worst ideas ever. There are plenty of people here with chihuahuas and other breeds living in the same household; I have 3 border collies, I think someone here has a boxer, someone has a great dane, etc. In my opinion you need to pick your next dog based on what you want in a dog, not by how it looks to others. If you want a bigger dog then get one. 

As far as min pins go, I've never really met a pleasant one. The ones I know are pretty nasty little guys, are nutty, and difficult to train. I don't think I could live with one and I've been a professional trainer for years. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## snowhawk (May 14, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> I think picking a breed because it's not going to look "stupid" next to your current dog is one of the worst ideas ever. There are plenty of people here with chihuahuas and other breeds living in the same household; I have 3 border collies, I think someone here has a boxer, someone has a great dane, etc. In my opinion you need to pick your next dog based on what you want in a dog, not by how it looks to others. If you want a bigger dog then get one.
> 
> As far as min pins go, I've never really met a pleasant one. The ones I know are pretty nasty little guys, are nutty, and difficult to train. I don't think I could live with one and I've been a professional trainer for years. But that's just my opinion.


I think you may have misread me and maybe taken some offense?!..

I haven't just decided to go with that breed but anyway nothing is definite. I do have an idea about what I want from a dog. That said, why do owners choose Chi's?! Cute...Small practical!? etc etc. I mean I personally would like a short haired small dog...thats just personal preference. 

Also, I started this thread to see peoples responses...please don't be thinking im a chihuahua hater because thats not the case.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a golden Retriever and a soon to be Chi I can't wait for my bf to walk bijoux in his army uniform at night he he he 


On his part I'm thinking he's not too keen mwa ha ha ha


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I think you'll be just fine with a Min pin, as long as you're serious about working with it and training it. And, I don't see any reason why a Min pin wouldn't get along with a Chi. 

Just go into it knowing that they can be stubborn and difficult at times, but the training is up to you!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a chi/min pin mix, she was so aggressive to my other chis that I had to have her leave. And I had had her since she was 4 months old. She actually attacked Lexxi and I had to take Lexxi in to get treated and get started on antibiotics. When I took Lexxi in, my vet mentioned they can be this way. So be careful when you introduce your new dog, if you get one, to your chi. And keep an eye on it, it was 10 months before Xena attacked Lexxi.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i was thinking that maybe you could look into a short haired baby chih they are so cute and very easy to groom and your chihs would bring you alot of pleasure playing its better than t.v [just my thought]


----------

